# O uso de "fónix!" para exprimir indignação



## 2007Ciça Espanha

Olá a todos!
Alguma vez usaram esta interjeição para expressar indignação? Se não a usaram nem ouviram usar e nem sequer leram por aí esta palavrinha feiinha, façam-me o enorme favor de dizer qual usam.
Desde já os meus agradecimentos a todos por toda ou qualquer ajuda que me possam conceder!


----------



## Vanda

Nunca vi, nunca li!  Estou curiosa!


----------



## anaczz

É muito usado em Portugal, no lugar de "foda-se".
É uma interjeição que exprime espanto, surpresa, admiração etc.

Fónix! Isto é muito caro!
Foda-se! Isto é muito caro!
No Brasil dir-se-ia, no mesmo nível:
Porra! isto é muito caro!

(Foi lançada recentemente em Portugal uma operadora de internet móvel chamada
*Phone-ix* não sei se de propósito ou por coincidência, mas deu o que falar...)


----------



## Vanda

Que legal, Ana! Vou acrescentar ao meu vocabulário para deixar as pessoas da rodinha intrigadas.


----------



## anaczz

Além do "fónix", tem também o "Dasse!"
Tudo filhotes do "foda-se".


----------



## Carfer

É comum entre os jovens, de ambos os sexos. Da minha geração ninguém a usa. Damos preferência a _'Porra!_' ou, se a situação justificar subir mais um grau na escala da ordinarice, a _'Foda-se!_', _'Caralho!_', _'Merda!_' e semelhantes (e, basicamente, com algumas excepções no Norte de Portugal, só os homens).


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Mais uma para o meu vocabulário também!


----------



## 2007Ciça Espanha

Impressionante! Realmente impressionante a riqueza de expressão!
Mas e as formas mais ligeirinhas de exprimir indignação sem que nos lembremos da interjeição _*foda-se!*_? Na minha opinião, fazemos um outro uso desta palavra quando queremos indicar os nossos sentimentos. Mas o fato (facto) é que muitos idosos ficam horrorizados/escandalizados quando a ouvem. E eu não consigo deixar de ficar preocupada porque muitas vezes é muito difícil não manifestar indignação.


----------



## Carfer

2007Ciça Espanha said:


> Mas e as formas mais ligeirinhas de exprimir indignação sem que nos lembremos da interjeição _*foda-se!*_?


 
_'Gaita', 'Porra', Chiça', 'Livra' _(e outras que de momento não me vêm à memória)_, _mas, com excepção da última e, com reservas, da penúltima, também são objeccionáveis, dependendo da susceptibilidade da pessoa com quem falamos. Os portugueses, como é sabido, não são tão atreitos nem tão tolerantes como os espanhóis no que toca a este tipo de vocabulário. _'Foda-se'_ é altamente objeccionável em português, mas o correspondente '_Joder'_ espanhol é, em muitos casos, mais benigno do que '_Porra_', para dar apenas um exemplo.


----------



## anaczz

Entre os objecionáveis, como disse o Carfer, não esqueçamos do mais expressivo deles: "puta que o pariu". O restante, acho que, no fim, são quase todos variações em torno dos mesmos temas... Em Portugal há também o "caraças" ou "com o caraças", no Brasil o "caramba", "cacete", "cacilda", "putz", "meleca", que são todos formas disfarçadas de dizer palavras objecionáveis; minha tia dizia "méééér...cadoria!".
Mais comportadinhos no Brasil, temos: "droga", "Deus me livre","Nossa Senhora", "Pelo amor de Deus" e mais.


----------



## almufadado

Carfer said:


> É comum entre os jovens, de ambos os sexos. Da minha geração ninguém a usa. Damos preferência a _'Porra!_' ou, se a situação justificar subir mais um grau na escala da ordinarice, a _'Foda-se!_', _'Caralho!_', _'Merda!_' e semelhantes (e, basicamente, com algumas excepções no Norte de Portugal, só os homens).



Carfer, *fónix (fnx)* você precisa andar mais ao pé dos putos de agora e das suas asneiras de sms ...* tásse *(tss) .. *fénix* ... ...  e pode querer que as raparigas já estão em pé de igualdade com os rapazes. 

Básicamente o "fónix" é usado como expressão de admiração  espanto e não própriamente de ficar chateado/indignado/fulo.

Um puto indigando pode dizer algo tipo "_.. átafoder", "ta foder", "fónha-te", ou "váite" abreviado de _"vai-te foder !"

Quando Indignado com algo inesperado "- atão/tão ó sócio/méne (man) ! Tás ta passar ó k " abreviado de "- Então o que é/foi isso, pessoa ! Estás a ficar maluco ou o que ?".

E as raparigas andam com o "atão/tão ó estupido/atrasado/atrasado mental !" na boca para culminar a expressão de indignação.

E na forma oral também já entrou o "fdp" (acrónimo de filho da puta) em "smscês" "- baite embora ó fdp !"

"Fónix" em smscês é "fdx".


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil, a moçada tem usado, mais recentemente: _manucu, caraleo, carai, garai_ (interjeições); o adjetivo _fudêncio_ (e daí, creio, os substantivos: _furdunço, furdúncio_).

Lembrei de alguns mais antigos, como: _soda, putzgrila, tutaméia_.


----------



## MOC

Carfer said:


> É comum entre os jovens, de ambos os sexos. Da minha geração ninguém a usa. Damos preferência a _'Porra!_' ou, se a situação justificar subir mais um grau na escala da ordinarice, a _'Foda-se!_', _'Caralho!_', _'Merda!_' e semelhantes (e, basicamente, com algumas excepções no Norte de Portugal, só os homens).



Algumas excepções? 

A excepção é o grupo de pessoas como eu que quase não diz palavrões. No norte de Portugal, da criança à avozinha, há mais quem solte palavrões a eito do que quem não o faça.


----------



## 2007Ciça Espanha

Almufadado,
Gostava de saber algumas coisas sobre o que disse.
Quandos os putos estão a falar, _*fénix*_ é uma variação de fónix? E este _*tásse *_(tss)
de onde vem?
O que significa áta e ta em "_.. átafoder", "ta foder"__? _
E tás ta em “Tás ta passar ó k " abreviado de "- Então o que é/foi isso, pessoa ! Estás a ficar maluco ou o que ?"?
_E atão em _"atão/tão ó estupido/atrasado/atrasado mental!, ou em "- atão/tão ó sócio/méne (man)!”_? E esta história de chamar alguém de sócio?_
_Dizem foda-te ou "fónha-te"?_
Dizem vai ou bai (“baite embora ó fdp(de filho da puta)!")???
Espero que as pessoas adultas não falem assim. É difícil demais entender tudo isto.
Como não podia ser de outra forma, deixo registrado aqui os meus agradecimentos a si e a todos que estão a falar sobre este assunto!


----------



## 2007Ciça Espanha

_"Dasse!", "puta que o pariu","caramba", "cacete", "cacilda", "putz", "meleca”, “manucu”, “caraleo”, “carai”, “garai”, “fudêncio” , “ soda”, “ putzgrila”, “tutaméia”_!!! Então, tudo isto só se usa no Brasil? Ou há algo usado também em Portugal?
Muitíssimo obrigada!


----------



## anaczz

o que eu sei dizer é:
-O "dasse" é de Portugal, de foda-se.
-O "tasse" vem de "tá-se bem", "está-se bem".
-"á tá foder" é como soa o "vá te foder" nessa linguagem tão simpática dos jovens.
-"tás ta passar?" = "estás-te a passar?" que é uma expressão usada em Portugal equivalente ao brasileiro "você está doido/maluco?"
-No norte de Portugal, em algumas regiões, o V é pronunciado *quase *como um B. bai-te, binho, biste.
-atão = então

Quanto ao uso desses termos pelos jovens... Eu conheço uns jovens de seus 30 anos que falam assim, principalmente o "tasse", o "atão" e o "méne". Sócio não cheguei a ouvir, mas se o almufadado diz, devem andar a falar...


----------



## almufadado

anaczz said:


> o que eu sei dizer é:
> -O "dasse" é de Portugal, de foda-se.
> -O "tasse" vem de "tá-se bem", "está-se bem".
> -"á tá foder" é como soa o "vá te foder" nessa linguagem tão simpática dos jovens.
> -"tás ta passar?" = "estás-te a passar?" que é uma expressão usada em Portugal equivalente ao brasileiro "você está doido/maluco?"
> -No norte de Portugal, em algumas regiões, o V é pronunciado *quase *como um B. bai-te, binho, biste.
> -atão = então
> 
> Quanto ao uso desses termos pelos jovens... Eu conheço uns jovens de seus 30 anos que falam assim, principalmente o "tasse", o "atão" e o "méne". Sócio não cheguei a ouvir, mas se o almufadado diz, devem andar a falar...



As explicações servem de explicação ao meu post anterior, excepto :

Os putos baralham tudo incluindo o "dasse" e "tasse" sendo o "a" em ambos fechado. O "Tásse" com interjeição também pode ser abreviado de "está-se bem ! ai está-se ... está-se ! (tá-se-tá-se) que significa o inverso ou seja "não se está nada bem". 

O "tásse !" (corrido num som afirmativo ) ou "tá-se" (aberto com ligeira separação de continuação) é que é relativo a "está-se bem !" (que inclui sentidos "não há problema!", "tudo bem", "aceito a proposta" "vamos a isso !").

O "sócio" é bairrista e clubístico (relativo a clubes (times) grandes ou de bairro), e significa que temos relação, "também sou do teu clube", etc) .

"O baite-te foder ó sócio! Larga a carteira !" (Em inglês seria "go fuck yourself my friend ! give me back my wallet") é em geral linguagem muito "baixa" se por um lado o  ofende o outro afirma que "estamos em pé de igualdade por isso não avances mais". E de facto é mais a norte que se usa. 

A mim disseram-me isto na Ribeira do Porto durante um jogo de futebol, em que eu digo "- não sei se foi penalti" e ele riposta o "-_Bai_-te foder ó sócio ! então não se _bê cu_ (que o) _gaijo_ _bota-lhe_ uma gravata!" ("gravata"= pôr o braço à volta do pescoço para o prender)

Agora lembrei-me outra do Porto " caralhos me recozam" , que quer dizer "caralhos me refodam (já que fui fodido uma vez, venha outra).

(falta a minha avó para me por pimenta na língua !!!  )


----------



## almufadado

Usos para Portugal



2007Ciça Espanha said:


> _
> 
> "Dasse!", sim,  foda-se
> "puta que o pariu", sim, literal, ofende mais a mãe que o filho da dita
> "caramba", sim, mas não é asneira
> "cacete", não, (ainda que se possa ouvir "c'um cacete" (=pau de bater))
> "cacilda",não, nome de mulher
> "putz", sim, "puta que pariu"
> "meleca”, “manucu”, “caraleo”, não
> “carai”,sim , só no norte, de "caralho !" na maioria das vezes não é asneira
> “garai”, “fudêncio” ,não
> “ soda”,sim, "que foda !" = "que merda !" sentdo de isto não devia estar a acontecer/ter acontecido"
> “ putzgrila”, “tutaméia”_, não
> Então, tudo isto só se usa no Brasil? Ou há algo usado também em Portugal?
> Muitíssimo obrigada!


----------

